# max size cassette on 10 speed durace rear derailluer



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

I wanted to lower the gearing on my bike.

I have a 34 50 compact crank and currently have a 12-27 10 speed ultegra cassette with durace levers and deraiiluers

This is fine at a speed of 10 - 13 kmhs in first gear, but I ride long distance audax rides of 200 - 600 kms and after 5+ hours in the saddle a steep hill will cause me to drop down to 7- 9 km and labour up the hill at a low cadence.

I can buy a miche cassette in shimano 10 speed with a large cog of 29 tooth. While this is probably not recommended will it work with the exisiting rear derailluer?

You can also buy individual miche cogs and I could just replace the original 3 large cogs that are a one piece unit and put in a 29- 25 -21 or similiar 

Anyone got on thoughts on this?

Kevin


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

warek said:


> I wanted to lower the gearing on my bike.
> 
> I have a 34 50 compact crank and currently have a 12-27 10 speed ultegra cassette with durace levers and deraiiluers
> 
> ...


I have not tried it, but others have posted using 32 tooth cassettes with Shimano road RDs even though Shimano only recommends 27.

I think I would either go with an MTB rear deraileur and cassette and/or a triple on front - maybe even an MTB triple.

TF


----------



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

*max cog mtb rear derailluer ?*

mtb RD and 32 casssette are 9 speed. Can I still use the 10 speed durace levers to change a 9 speed mtb cassette. Changing to a front triple crankset is a problem because the front sti on a triple has 4 clicks adjustments while the 2 chainring sti lever has a 3 click position


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

warek said:


> mtb RD and 32 casssette are 9 speed. Can I still use the 10 speed durace levers to change a 9 speed mtb cassette. Changing to a front triple crankset is a problem because the front sti on a triple has 4 clicks adjustments while the 2 chainring sti lever has a 3 click position


Sorry, missed the "10-speed" - so use to the versatility of the 9. Forget all I said except that the 29 may work. I think that it depends a lot on the location of the read D hanger relative to the axle on your particular frame. - TF


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

*Need to change the rear DR*



warek said:


> I can buy a miche cassette in shimano 10 speed with a large cog of 29 tooth. While this is probably not recommended will it work with the exisiting rear derailluer?


Went through the same issues a few years back on Audax's Alpine Classic. Yes, changing gears can be an answer but you might like to consider specific training which I find much better than spinning like crazy just to do less than 10kph. (that is, if you haven't already).

Anyway, back to your question, to be sure that the larger cog will fit, the rear DR needs to be swapped out to a long cage MTB one. Then you can put 32 and mega 34 gears on. Yes, you can go the triple chainring but you'll find it a much more expensive experience as more bits need to be changed.

Best to find a wrench that really knows what he is doing.

Good luck!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think a DA deraileur can handle a 29t cog. I know it'll handle a 28t cog. Sheldon Brown says almost all Shimano road rear deraileurs can handle a 30t cog. The Miche system looks pretty nice. If your events have a lot of climbs I'd recommend using a cluster with more low gears, so you have a good selection, rather than putting the 21,25,29 last three cogs on. Those are some mighty big steps. OTOH if your events have only a few hills that you need the low gears for, that might be a good way to get them without compromising your gearing for cruising on level ground or mild hills. The shifting may be poor however. Another option for you may be the IRD 12-28 cluster.


----------



## kwyer (May 7, 2004)

I run a XTR rear deralier with an XT 11-32 and everything else Dura Ace 9 speed and it works great. I initially had some reservations about how the shifting and the gear spacing but I have not had any problems and wish I had done it sooner. You get the super low and keep the 11 for higher speeds. On a 10 speed it also works great and IRD is making some nice 10 speed cassettes for Shimano and Campy in 11-32 and 11-34. 

If you need some other support for this setup just look at what Co-Motion and Santana are putting on there tandems now. Ultegra 10 Speed shifters with XTR deraliers and IRD 10 speed cassettes.

Also Shimano is comming out with a new generation XTR rear deralier that should be great for this application.

For your other rides without the hills just swap the cassette out or get another wheel and keep it rigged with a 12-27 for a quick change setup.


----------

